# me again



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Any ideas what to take to settle down your stomach/help digestion bloating and sickness?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

There is always the fool proof peppermint tea, that never fails to settle my stomach. Have you thought about taking indigestion tablets like rennies or those ones for wind? Windeze?There is a forum for Pain/Gas and Bloating that might have some useful info for you. Sorry it took so long to reply. I hadn't seen this thread before!Spliffy


----------



## SarahJ (Dec 7, 2002)

Hi! I'm a relative newbie to IBS (about a year), but as I understand it, our pain is often brought on by muscle cramps in our colon/intestines. I tried some cramp medicine the other day, and while I'm not sure whether it was just a mental thing or whether it was the actual medicine working, I felt better almost immediately. It's worth a shot. I took cramp tabs out of the first aid kit at work. They are supposed to help with cramps, bloating water-weight gain, haedaches, backaches, and muscular aches and pains. One dose contains 650 mg of Acetaminophen and 50 mg of Pamabrom. Good Luck, Sarah


----------

